# Steuerbare Stromquelle 0 - 100μA (+/- 1μA)



## Jon6598 (6 März 2021)

Hi zusammen,

weiss jemand ob es Stromquelle 0 - 100μA (+/- 1μA) zu kaufen gibt, welche ich z.B. über Ethernet, USB, I2C,... im genannten Bereich ansteuern kann?
Maximale Spannung ist 12V.

Bin über jeden Hinweis dankbar!

LG


----------



## Senator42 (6 März 2021)

Muss es *industiell *sein?

mit I2C kann ich mir eine *Bastellösung* vostellen:
Arduino: I2C -> U
Wemos : WLAN -> U
Operationsverstärker : U -> I Konst.


----------



## Jon6598 (7 März 2021)

Ja, muss eine industrielle Lösung sein.


----------



## Frohnius (7 März 2021)

hi ...
also was ich mir vorstellen könnte ... 
wäre ein messwandler von PR ... konfiguriert mit einem ausgangssignal von 0-1V und einem 10Kohm widerstand ...
als eingang wäre dann aber z.b. nur 20mA praktisch ... eth, usb usw geht damit nicht ...
https://www.prelectronics.com/de/pr...niversal-uni-bipolar-signal-transmitter-4184/
die lösung wäre industriell mit widerstand


----------



## Jon6598 (7 März 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> hi ...
> also was ich mir vorstellen könnte ...
> wäre ein messwandler von PR ... konfiguriert mit einem ausgangssignal von 0-1V und einem 10Kohm widerstand ...
> als eingang wäre dann aber z.b. nur 20mA praktisch ... eth, usb usw geht damit nicht ...
> ...



Von der Genauigkeit her ist das das Beste was ich bisher gesehen habe - danke dafür.
Leider kommt das mit der Fehlerfortpflanzung von Eingang/Ausgang dann trotzdem noch nicht ganz hin.


----------



## Gleichstromer (7 März 2021)

Sowas gibts im Bereich professionelle Messtechnik, von Herstellern wie Keysight (vormals Agilent, davor HP), Keithley (gehört heute zu Tektronix), Rohde&Schwarz, TDK-Lambda etc., vermutlich aber nicht ganz billig.

Auf die Schnelle hab ich mit "µA programmable current source" das gefunden:
https://www.lakeshore.com/products/...rces/model-121-programmable-dc-current-source

Ansonsten bei Messtechnik-Distributoren fragen: Meilhaus, DataTec, Pewa, Calplus, ATV-Systems, Allice Messtechnik, PB Messtechnik etc.


----------



## Blockmove (7 März 2021)

Für welchen Anwendungsfall brauchst du die Stromquelle?

1% Genauigkeit ist da schon eine Hausnummer.
Wenn es evtl. noch kalibriert sein muss, dann wird's wirklich nicht billig.


----------



## Chräshe (7 März 2021)

Hallo Jon6598,

eine Industrielösung kenne ich für die 100µA Stromquelle leider auch keine.
Aber für die üblichen Normsignale 0..10V, oder 4..20mA, gibt es die zuhauf.
Somit bräuchtest du wie vorgeschlagen, nur einen *passenden Messverstärker*.

Schaue dir mal die Schaltung ganz unten an.
https://www.elektroniktutor.de/analogverstaerker/ui_konv.html
Wenn du den R1 und R4 = 10 kΩ gegen 100 kΩ auswechselst und anstatt Ie 0..5 V die Schaltung mit 0..10 V betreibst, dann sollte das bereits passen.

Die 5 Bauteile bekommt man zur Not auch noch selbst auf ein Stück Lochraster gelötet.
Für Serien-Produkte ist das natürliche noch keine akzeptable Lösung.
Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich, wenn du etwas mehr von deiner Anwendung erzählst.

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## tmsidr (7 März 2021)

Jon6598 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> weiss jemand ob es Stromquelle 0 - 100μA (+/- 1μA) zu kaufen gibt, welche ich z.B. über Ethernet, USB, I2C,... im genannten Bereich ansteuern kann?
> Maximale Spannung ist 12V.
> ...




Sehe dich mal bei der Galvanik um. 
Die benoetigen sehr präzise kleine einstellbare Konstantsromquellen.

Z.B nach KSQ 1204, ist zwar im mA Bereich, aber mit einem Widerstand....


----------



## Jon6598 (7 März 2021)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Sowas gibts im Bereich professionelle Messtechnik, von Herstellern wie Keysight (vormals Agilent, davor HP), Keithley (gehört heute zu Tektronix), Rohde&Schwarz, TDK-Lambda etc., vermutlich aber nicht ganz billig.
> 
> Auf die Schnelle hab ich mit "µA programmable current source" das gefunden:
> https://www.lakeshore.com/products/...rces/model-121-programmable-dc-current-source
> ...



Vielen Dank - ich glaube mit Lakeshore hast du bereits das gefunden was ich lange gesucht hatte!
 Werde das noch genauer anschauen.


----------



## Frohnius (10 März 2021)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Hallo Jon6598,
> 
> eine Industrielösung kenne ich für die 100µA Stromquelle leider auch keine.
> Aber für die üblichen Normsignale 0..10V, oder 4..20mA, gibt es die zuhauf.
> ...



das halte ich für die perfekte lösung ... nachdem der messwandler von pr auch ein kalibrierprogramm hat, sollte die genauigkeit ausreichen


----------

